
We’re in a brave, new post open source world - chippy
https://medium.com/@nayafia/we-re-in-a-brave-new-post-open-source-world-56ef46d152a3#.1yyreuae7
======
anonbanker
Free Software is just as strong as it always has been. It's now swimming in a
larger pond of "Free enough".

If all software is open by default (pretty much the chinese "gonkai" concept),
that is a wonderful start. it means proprietary software is losing, and means
that working on/with proprietary software is an evolutionary dead-end.

But I think, especially for software that secures our individual
rights/liberties, Free Software (in the GPL sense) will still need to exist
with much the same toothy license as today.

------
JdeBP
Duplicates
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10990719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10990719)
.

------
vemy
This is why using GPL is important.

